# My 33gal



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

EDIT: Whoops, sorry about the double post


Just spent almost 5 hours re-scaping my 33gal. Here's the result:


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

It's ok and thanks for updating about your tank, If you ever face tank leakage issue then use pondpro2000 which protect the tank from leaks and damages. It becomes a shield between water and tank and secures it from all extreme weather or temperature worst conditions.


----------

